# Advice for getting a MIDI keyboard to work with FreeBSD



## phalange (Jun 19, 2020)

Does anyone have personal experience getting MIDI keyboard data into FreeBSD (Ardour for example)? There are some 'class compliant' USB audio devices that also sport MIDI plugs (like Scarlet 4i2), has anyone used those?

Are there any keyboards (meaning music keyboard) or drum pads that you have used in FreeBSD?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 19, 2020)

As far as i know only jack-midi with ardour when it is standard usb-midi.
I think you must use audio/jack_umidi
And i think lmms has no midi-keyboard.


----------



## phalange (Jun 19, 2020)

Alain De Vos said:


> As far as i know only jack-midi



Yes I've encountered jack in Linux, but I'm interested in hardware suggestions. Either a stand-alone USB-midi device, a DAC with MIDI ports, or a USB keyboard (meaning piano, not qwerty). It seems like someone must have done this, being that ports has several MIDI recording programs.
Hardware is tricky since I can't test things out easily. I'd rather buy what works.


----------

